# Overall Run Falls



## soleshine (Mar 14, 2011)

Went on a hike today which was amazing...Here are some photos I took. They don't speak as what I really saw...this was my first attempt at a waterfall. I am eventually going to go back and climb down to get a shot from the bottom.

1.







2.






3.






4.annd of course i had to take a self-pic lol.


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the composition on the second the most.
Colour tones in them are nice, but the third seems to be a little blue compared to the others.

Wouldn't mind a little longer shutter to fill out the waterfalls more but otherwise nice shots.


----------



## ccdavies (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful place to visit! Nice photos!


----------



## soleshine (Mar 15, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> I like the composition on the second the most.
> Colour tones in them are nice, but the third seems to be a little blue compared to the others.
> 
> Wouldn't mind a little longer shutter to fill out the waterfalls more but otherwise nice shots.



Thanks. I upped the blue a bit in LR. I thought maybe it could work.. I am going back soon, hopefully thursday to get some more shots in so I will work on the shutter speed . I will probably go a million times haha. It was like stepping into another world. I ran into a wolf right before the falls. I saw a huge rock I was going to climb up and I saw that guy prancing around. I tried to hide myself behind a tree so I could whip my camera out but he spotted me :/ so I walked away slowly haha. It was a little intense. I hope I get to see him again though. He was very gorgeous and I want to get a photo of him!



> Looks like a beautiful place to visit! Nice photos!​


 
Thanks  It was nothing like I was expecting..I didn't want to leave.​


----------



## EricD (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome view~


----------



## JBArts (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice place you have visited. I like the pictures that you've taken, but they could have looked better if you made some adjustments on the shutter speed. But, for your first attempt to capture a waterfall, I can say that you did a good job. Keep the posts coming!


----------



## soleshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Here are some shots I took yesterday. It's a different waterfall. Whiteoak Canyon. This waterfall is 86 ft. and the one above is 93 ft.
I did try slower shutter speeds. Does it look better?? I still have some practicing to do with trying to not overexpose the shot with slower shutter.  I shot in TV...should I use another mode?? Anyways..enjoy the photos 

1. 2 secs.





2. 4 secs.





3. 4 secs.





4. 4 secs






5. 1.6


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice shots, but in this last series I think you may have framed/ cropped a little tight for my taste... except maybe the last one- would like to have seen more around it.  If you are planning on doing a lot of this, and you are having a problem overexposing, try a neutral density filter.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 19, 2011)

Ideally, you would wanna be down at the bottom looking up at the waterfall.  It seems pretty tall, but i can't really get the scale from the angle you took the images from.  

Regards,
Jake


----------



## JBArts (Jun 27, 2011)

wow..wonderful and challenging to do! i like beautiful places and i want to try that also.


----------

